# Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays / Bah Humbug



## Krummhorn

We at Talk Classical wish everyone all the best for this holiday season ... or this bah humbug season if you don't celebrate ... not wanting to offend anyone, you see. 

2020 has been a strange year for everyone, and we can only hope that 2021 will bring about a better life for everyone on this planet.

Merry Christmas/Merry Xmas/Bah Humbug/Happy New Year

:lol: .... :tiphat: ... :cheers:


----------



## david johnson

May all Merry Humbugs be offended by a Joyus Christmas and Blessed Holidays! HO HO HO to all here :tiphat:


----------

